# Superhero seeks team for crime fighting action!



## Pseudonym (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm looking to find a 2ed Mutants and Masterminds game.  I live in Danvers MA, but commute along 495 to Marlborough, so anywhere within reasonable driving distance would be fine.

I am well socialized, bathe regularly, have my own books, and promise I won't mooch your food


----------



## Corsair (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't help you with this unfortunately, but I'm another MA player who would be interested in a MnM 2e game once I figure out my job situation (currently in flux).  So I figure I'll just tag the thread for now.


----------



## Seeten (Mar 22, 2007)

And like a cruel cruel man, Corsair doesnt even mention the online campaigns he's in.


----------



## Pseudonym (May 20, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Pseudonym (Jun 23, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd love to do a MnM one-shot later this summer, but I don't know anyone who has a full-fledged campaign right now.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey, did you notice this post?

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=172688


----------

